# Cincinnati/Starting Amazon Flex



## BrosefStalin (Apr 1, 2017)

So this has been an absolute nightmare.


First, when I signed up, somehow my region got diverted to Kentucky (when it should have been Cincinnati). Because of this, I wasn't getting offers. When I called, I was diverted to an e-mail address to help with things like this. What a joke. After 9 emails, I was finally told that this "region issue" was the problem and that it would take several weeks for it to be resolved!?!
Three weeks later, my region setting was adjusted!?!?! WTF? Since then, I still am not getting offers. 
I set my availability and continually check back, but don't receive any offers. I did happen to come up one offer during this whole time (a 2 hour block I couldn't do). Since then...nothing. 
Not sure if this is a common issue, but I really don't want to go back to the ridiculous customer service line or, even worse, the laughable email support. Can anyone possibly share with me what might be causing this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Never expect to receive reserved offers each friday for the next week, rarely do you ever get them. You pretty much need to be refreshing constantly in the offers tab looking for shifts to come up. After a little bit you might figure out the pattern of when offers get released and it'll make your fishing a lil easier.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would generally get 0-6 hours per week in reserved blocks.

If you want more hours, your going to need to start fishing. I don't really recommend it. There are many better ways to make money than this gig especially with the tip issue for prime now.


----------



## BeaconDelta (Jun 7, 2015)

How did you get into Flex? I signed up for it 6 mo ago, was told there was no availability yet, and that they would let me know. However, there is a Flex fulfillment center in Fairfield just 10 minutes from my location, and lots of activity there (according to an Amazon employee who I picked up one night). Maybe I don't fully understand how this service works.


----------

